# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Zbulimet më të mëdha të 2012-s

## [Asteroid]

Robotët, sondat dhe uniformat e astronautëve janë gjithsesi zbulimet më mbresëlënëse të vitit 2012, por, krahas tyre, ka edhe shpikje të zakonshme që shumë njerëzve do tua lehtësojnë jetën. 

1. Liquiglide (sipërfaqja e rrëshqitshme) 
Pesë studentë të universitetit elitar të Bostonit, MIT (Massachusetts Institute of Technology) dhe profesori i tyre, Kripa Varanshi, kanë arritur që ta formojnë një sipërfaqe prej së cilës gjithçka rrëshqet, prej keçapit nga shishja, e deri tek akulli nga krahët e aeroplanit. Produkti ka origjinë bimore dhe paraqet një shtresë të rrëshqitshme tejet të hollë, me të cilën mund të mbështillet pothuajse secili material, xhami, qeramika, plastika apo metali. 

2. Oraquick (testi i shpejtë për virusin HIV) 
Me vetëm pak pështymë, Oraquick ka mundësi që brenda vetëm 20 minutash të konfirmojë praninë e antitrupave që tregojnë me infektim me virusin HIV. Është ky testi i parë shtëpiak për HIV- i njëjti lloj i testit që përdoret edhe nga mjekët, por pa pasur nevojë që të shkoni te mjeku dhe të prisni rezultatin me ditë të tëra. 

3. Dorezat që flasin 
Katër studentë ukrainas kanë prodhuar dorëza, të cilat personave shurdhmemecë u mundësojnë që të komunikojnë me ata që nuk kuptojnë dhe nuk mund ta përdorin gjuhën e shenjave. Dorëzat janë të pajisura me sensorë, që e njohin gjuhën e shenjave dhe e përkthejnë në tekst në smartphone, i cili më pas tekstin e shndërron në fjalë të shprehura.

4. Kamera digjitale Sony RX100 
Kamerat digjitale po bëhen nga dita në ditë më të vogla dhe më të përsosura, por Sony paraqet një kapërcim të madh dhe e tejkalon hendekun midi xhirimeve të shpejta dhe atyre cilësore. Dizajni inovativ i Sonyt dhe sensori prej 2.5 centimetrash ia mundësojnë kësaj kamere që të bëjë fotografi të përkryera, ndonëse është 20 për qind më e hollë nga kamera digjitale SLR  përkatësisht mjaft e vogël që të mbahet në xhep. 

5. Syzet Google 
Këto syze, thënë thjesht, janë kompjuter i ndërtuar në syze dhe paraqesin një pajisje që mund të shndërrohet në pjesë të jetës sonë të përditshme. Me një display prej 1.3 centimetrash, që vjen në fokus kur shikoni lart dhe në të djathtë, shfrytëzuesit do të jenë në gjendje që të xhirojnë dhe shkëmbejnë fotografitë, të hyjnë në chat, ta kontrollojnë agjendën e tyre dhe të kenë qasje te hartat dhe interneti. 

6. Tesla modeli S 
Kabrioleti elektrik me katër ulëse duket si një Jaguar dhe mund të kalojë 426 kilometra me vetëm një mbushje. Brenda tij ndodhen komandat Touchscreen për të gjitha, prej navigacionit GPS, e deri tek rregullimi i amortizatorëve. Tesla ndërton edhe rrjetin e stacioneve për lidhje me energjinë elektrike, kështu që pronarët e veturave të tilla nuk është e domosdoshme të jenë të varur nga kablloje i tyre në shtëpi. 

7. Ferma lundruese e peshqve 
Kompania Campachy farms nga Haëai po mundohet se urinë e pangopur për suchi ta përmbushë me një metodë të kultivimit të peshqve që nuk e prek aspak ambientin natyror. Kafazët nga legurat e bakrit, të diametrit 30 metra, mbushen me peshq të vegjël dhe lirohen në oqean, të përcjellë me sistemin GPS dhe në momentin e caktuar vetëm mblidhen. Deri më tani janë testuar kafazët e diametrit 6 metra, të cilët janë vënë në pesë deri 120 kilometra larg bregdetit të Hawaiit. Ata kanë sjellë 4.500 kilogramë peshq, që është rritur dy herë më shumë sesa që pritej. 

8. Sonda Curiosity e NASA-s 
NASA tashmë ka qenë në Mars, por kurrë në mënyrë të tillë: në gusht u ul në kraterin Gale sonda që paraqet një mjet të rëndë një tonelatë dhe të pajisur dhjetëfish më shumë pajisje shkencore, sesa që janë dërguar deri më tani në Mars.

----------

